

Mind-blowing 3D projection on German building (video) - kabuks
http://freshome.com/2009/07/25/mind-blowing-3d-projection-on-german-building-created-by-urbanscreen/
http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/27/video-life-altering-3d-projection-splashed-on-german-building/
======
DanielStraight
Life altering???

Honestly, if anyone knows why this is supposed to be life altering, please
tell me. I don't get it at all. Yes, it's cool, but it's a loooong way from
life altering.

~~~
daeken
I think they mean "life altering" in the "altering the real world" sense.

------
cb5
Pretty clever & cool.

Any ideas on the software used for creating the images?

------
zoba
I'm pretty sure some of that audio track was taken from the same audio track
that Roller Coaster Tycoon used. Its definitely fake, it loops.

